# Couple have £100k Baby after 8 IVF attempts



## Peppermint Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3072477/Couple-have-100k-baby.html

This was in the sun today, couple spent £100k on trying for a baby.

After seven attempts, they were told they would *NEVER* have children and no more could be done for them. After having extra blood tests, it was discovered the woman had immune issues. They had their 8th IVF and it worked!

As the couple says " Don't give up"!!!!


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

This is the same story as the one reported in the DM yesterday

Bx


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

Oops, sorry didn't realise.............


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like an ARGC success !  Nice to read that it worked out for her, doesn't Mum look so pround and content?


D x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

We probably spent £80k over 10 years and 10 IVF attempts plus IUIs etc and other things too numerous to mention not to mention clocking of thousands of air miles! We have three gorgeous children in our late 40s inc twins.I do wonder how much these papers pay for these stories and whether they would be interested in ours? 
This recession and economic uncertainty makes us all do things that we would never otherwise do!

roze


----------

